

Google: Here's what we did wrong with Google Glass - roflmatz
http://mashable.com/2015/03/17/google-astro-teller-sxsw/

======
wodenokoto
Come on, they didn't need the explorer program to tell them battery life was
too short. Even tests in the lab ought to show that.

